# FreeBSDmall PayPal



## litos (May 5, 2013)

Hello, why does http://www.freebsdmall.com/ not accept PayPal payment? I wanna buy some good(ie)s, but I do not want to show my credit card number. You accept PayPal for freebsd FreeBSD donation, why don't you use it in your shop?


----------



## fonz (May 5, 2013)

It's not actually _our_ shop. Previously known as Walnut Creek CDROM, they are _licensed_ (by the FreeBSD Foundation, I presume) to sell FreeBSD-related stuff. You should contact FreeBSDMall directly, we have no say over it. Nor do we control what payment methods the FreeBSD Foundation accepts for donations, that's their business.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 5, 2013)

Nothing to do with the Forums, or with the operating system. Closed.


----------

